# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Help! I need a pivot block (hinge) for a 12 year old shower screen...

## gilly12

I have a shower screen from 1999 in a project home built by Henley Homes in Sydney.  It's a framed glass screen with a hinged door.  Unfortunately one of the plastic hinges (i.e. pivot blocks) has collapsed and it appears the only way I can fix this is by finding a replacement pivot block, but so far I have had no success. 
Please see the photos below... 
Reivers Industries from Thomastown VIC have told me that they believe my shower screen to be one of theirs *but* they say it's no longer made and they were unable to locate replacement pivot blocks in their factory. 
Can anyone help out?  If there is a pivot block out there that I could make to fit my screen I would be happy with this.  Or if someone has recently ripped out a screen like this and happens to have the part I am looking for that would be even better! 
thanks in advance!

----------


## goldie1

They look the same as the ones on my shower screens made locally by a screen maker. Can you take one off and take it to 
a shower screen maker to check if they are the same size?

----------


## Gaza

Try CRL they have range of shower screen hardware

----------


## gilly12

Solved!   :Biggrin:    Thanks for the input. 
I tried half a dozen shower screen repairers, general shower repairers and shower screen manufacturers and none of them had or could get the part. 
Eventually I found a photo of a shower screen on the web that at a distance looked to have something similar - contacted the company (Sydney Shower Screens 02 9612 1000) and they knew exactly what I was after - ordered it in and they sent it to me - and I fitted it this afternoon!  Perfect!  It turns out that they used this type of pivot block previously but do not use this type any longer. 
If it is of use to anyone with the same problem, the fittings come as a set of bottom and top hinges (see photo):

----------

